# prague vs hungary?



## soulcrew (May 12, 2007)

hey guys, as a prospective dental student, which would you say is better out of prague and hungary, i mean im talking about socially as well as educationally, i mean ive heard prague is wicked for nights out, people etc, is this true, and what baout hungary??
many thanks peeps
1


----------



## fortis321 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi!
I am replying for people who have a similar question.....

I am doing dentistry in Austria ( Vienna ). And many students who don't pass the exams in Vienna medical Uni. they just go to Hungary ( Budapest ). There they pay a lot of money but the success is guaranteed! That is why I think the Budapest University is not that good because every one becomes a dentist there. ( it is like buying a degree) 

regards


----------



## jhonmathew (Jan 24, 2011)

Hungarians consume 24 liters of wine per person per year. This puts them in seventh place among the nations winedrinking, wine, and the nation, are common.


----------



## michaelbish (May 18, 2011)

While dentists in Prague can be more expensive than their counterparts outside of the city, make appointments quickly so if you are in need relatively urgent care, Prague is an excellent bet.


----------



## Sandie (May 20, 2011)

Well, I study medicine in Hungary and I'd say it is not a push over by any means, at least in my school, University Of Szeged. It's easily the best med sch in hungary, you should try it. Night life on the other hand is moderate, you can have a good time without being distracted.


----------



## Sulyman (May 17, 2011)

I need advice from US medical students on how to get opportunity to study medicine in US.


----------

